# Video Controler (VGA comp.)



## massel (6. November 2007)

Nabend,

das Problem wurde schon öfters disuktiert, die Lösung kenne ich auch und das Problem bleibt bestehen.

Die aktuellen Treiber meiner Graka habe ich bereits und kann sie ohne Probleme installieren, nach dem reboot fährt der Rechner jedoch nicht mehr hoch. Die Bios-Einstellungen werden geladen, dass WIN-XP Logo ist zu sehen und dann Black-Screen+nach 2 Minuten rselbstständiger reboot. Das Spiel geht dann unendlich weiter wenn ich nicht auf "Zuletz bekannte System..." klicke. Hier bin ich dann wieder bei dem Zusatnd ohne Treiber für den Video Controler.

Nun erstmal eine Sache Vorweg wie es dazu kam, mein Monitor flackerte und ich kontrollierte im laufenden Betrieb ob es an beiden Enden sitzt. Als ich an der Graka kontrolliert habe ging der Rechner aus. Seit dem spinnt er mit dem VGA und dem beschrieben Problem.

Kann es sein das durch einen möglichen defekt des Monitors (war halt 3 Wahl) ein Spannungsüberschuss durch das Monitorkabel auf die Graka gekommen ist und dadurch auf der Graka etwas beschädigt wurde? Denn genau dieses Problem hatte ich schon Mal, meine Graka ist dabei völlig abgeraucht (nix gebrannt aber der Speicher war defekt). Nun frage ich mich halt so langsam wo denn das Problem liegen könnte.

Wenn Ihr noch Infos braucht, fragen.

MfG
massel


----------



## ph0en1xs (7. November 2007)

Hallo...

Würde mal überprüfen ob du deine Karte leicht aus dem Steckplatz gezogen hast.
So war es bei mir.
Da liess sich sogar noch das BIOS der Karte flashen aber Treiberinstallation ging nicht


----------

